# Pool demolition



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about jack hammering my pool up...Pool company wants $4k I think I can rent jack hammer and do it pretty easily. I have read about how to do it on various websites and it seemd pretty easy. Anybody have any advice?
Thanks


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep yourself well hydrated.....bombers only...


.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*I Was Going To Do The Same Thing, BUT*

Since I could not get a skid loader or other equipment to the backyard, I was quoted around $7,000 to demo & fill it in... all manual labor plus could not compact very well without equipment... this really PO'd me as I have a 40 HP tractor w/ loader... just no room to get in..sad2sm

I called the city of Victoria & they said no permit required, but they did recommend making a bunch of holes in the bottom so any water seepage would not cause it to rise up from the deadh: I was told to just demo about 3-4 ft down, push the rubble in & add dirt. then compact.

I ended up having it re-plastered & redoing all the pumps & chlorine injector etc,, including a digital controller which is great & simple..Ended up at a little under *$4,000* for everything.. Plus the city said if I did fill it in, they would lower the assessed value of my home... Less taxes, but less market value.. Oh Well............

And I dag plan on everybody using it this summer, at least $4,000 worth 

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Pools are like boats, the two happiest days in a pool owners life is initial ownership and then demolition. Got one right now that Im trying to get rid of. I feel your pain. I told the wife and kids it wasnt an investment. Well after a year of use, they got tired of it and I was left with the unhappy task of maintaining an unused pool.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I had it done - one of the best things I have done to my house. After the kids moved out, the pool got very little use, and basically became a giant leaf trap. Chemicals, plastering, cleaning, pumps, filter, heater repairs - just expensive.

Filling in my pool cost a fortune, because I also had a couple thousand sq ft of concrete deck removed. Now everything can be mowed. 

My recommendation is the same as Supergas above. Punch lots of holes in the bottom for drainage. As the dirt was moved in, we also packed down each layer of dirt in the hole. After several years I have not had any settling in the area.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

I also filled in a pool-however, mine was unique in that it was actually a fully enclosed pool inside a building attached to the side of the house. Areas around the pool was concreted up to the walls like a regular slab foundation. Previous owners had a kid with a muscular disease and the pool was used for thearaphy as well as enjoyment. We turned it into a 5 car garage/shop.

Anyway, I rented an electric jackhammer and knocked all the couping off the sides about 1 foot down into the side wall. Then, I hammered out the entire drain area until I hit soil underneath and made a trench from the drain area (deep end) to the shallow end about 4-6" wide but at a depth that hit soil. This part took an entire Sat and Sunday.

Then, started filling the hole with dirt with my loader. Added about 8-10 inches at a time, then used a walk behind soil compactor to pack the hole. This was the worst part because I had to be patient to make sure the ground was fully compacted since we had to pour concrete on top of it. And because I could only dump from the sides due to limited space inside the building, I had to hand shovel/rake dirt into center area of pool from both sides. This part took about 5 days to complete and 5 dump trucks of fill dirt.

Did this about 3 years ago and no issues and no cracks-did outsource the concrete work though. Cost me $500 for the fill dirt, $100 for the jack hammer and $250 for a weekly rental of a compactor plus blood sweat and tears.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Make it into a large fish pond. Maybe a saltwater pond.


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Still debating......thanks for all the info


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Martinjc said:


> Still debating......thanks for all the info


you'll need a strong back and a weak mind.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> Make it into a large fish pond. Maybe a saltwater pond.


Second that!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I had my 16,000 gallon pool demolished, filled in & compacted. It cost me $3500 in 2008


----------



## carrerajason (Oct 7, 2009)

I would be careful of cave in....and really i dont see why you wouldnt just break down the sides 2 or 3 feet and then fill in with dirt. I dint think it would hurt just filling it with dirt. Why jack hammer it all the way down. the golf club by my house just filled theirs in with dirt....seems fine


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I helped demolish and fill in a couple pools. 1 large subdivision pool. All of these pools we punched holes in the bottom all the way to the dirt and several holes.


----------



## Pcwjr4 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pool demolish*

Not totally certain but should just break down the sides and then fill it in you must disclose this to any future buyers. I was also told that Harris county may also be very interested in the process. After all of that I decided to replaster mine and continue to enjoy it. 
Takes a little weekly work to maintain but it sure is nice on a hot summer day !


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

make your own lil fishing hole, throw some catfish in it


----------



## Cutbaits (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep it worth more alive Than dead. Just replastered our saltwater pool love it. 
Great family fun. 
And you know where the kids are . 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

